# Bristol Channel



## derek2776 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello everybody!
I live in Porthcawl on the Bristol Channel midway between Cardiff and Swansea and am dissapointed that we see very few ships passing,
and yet having searched the web it seems that Bristol is still a busy port!!
It handles over 150,000 containers a year and serves several large shipping companies and yet I dont suppose we see more than a couple of container ships a week.
I have also looked at the Lloyds Reg of shipping site but you have to subscribe before getting any info(full membership costs £1000 year!)
Can any member advise me as to where I can get any more info re shipping in the Bristol Channel. Thankyou Derek


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Derek, Bristol does not handle ships in the dock anymore. The main dock is Avonmouth and the new dock in Portishead.
John


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

I live near Portishead and we see quite allot of traffic going into Portbury docks, not so much these days for Avonmouth, but ingeneral both are quite busy

Regards


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*This is what you need...!*

Hi all,

Try the website -

www.bristolport.co.uk

Head for the Shipping Information section. It gives excellent detail for ships in dock / expected at Avonmouth and Royal Portbury

Enjoy..!...free too....

Rushie (K)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*And further to that....*

AB Ports websites for Swansea, Barry, Cardiff and Newport don't give any shipping info, and nor does the Medway Ports site for Sheerness. Probably as they're all not busy enough to merit it.!

If you also subscribe (free to sign up) to the following - 

www.aislive.com 

There is a free public viewing area of live shipping info for most of Northern Europe where you can see the ships being tracked by GPS...it's bl**dy marvellous...and will show you everything in the Bristol / English Channels.

Takes a bit of working out to get into it at first...if you get stuck...then drop me a line ad I'll tak you through it.

Trouble is...you'll spend most of your life watching ships from your home PC...

Rushie


----------



## derek2776 (Nov 22, 2005)

*bristol channel*

Thanks Rushie, Thats a cracking site! Have just found a couple of photos of ships currently in the channel, Joergen Lauritzen(container) and Tycom Reliance(Cable layer) so will gulp down tea,let wife wash up and dash down to the seafront with my new bins!! Regards Derek (*))


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

rushie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Try the website -
> 
> ...



Hey rushie, interesting site. I like the deep water plan for the future container port. thanks for that mate (Thumb)


----------

